# Suche Notebook zum zocken..



## DeadyCool (16. März 2010)

Hi, bin neu hier. Habe die SuFu genutzt aber nichts wirklich konkretes zu meinem anliegen gefunden.
Also ich möchte gerne ein Notebook kaufen, mit dem ich Modern Warfare 2 und Bad Company spielen kann. Muss nicht hochauflösend sein, aber schon gut aussehen. Sollte so zwischen 600 und 800 euro kosten, ich weiß der verlinkte kostet 100 euro mehr, aber ich glaube der ist ganz gut.(Display sollte min 17 Zoll sein) Achso, das Notebook sollte bei schwab sein.

Das wäre ein Acer 8530G
Notebook, Acer, »Aspire 8530G«: Notebooks / Acer / Topmarken / Technik - bei Schwab

Acer Aspire 8530G-754G64MN
Notebook, Acer, »Aspire 8530G-754G64MN«: Notebooks / Notebooks & Netbooks / Computer & Foto / Technik - bei Schwab

Acer, »Aspire 8735G-664G50Bn«
Notebook, Acer, »Aspire 8735G-664G50Bn«: Notebooks / Notebooks & Netbooks / Computer & Foto / Technik - bei Schwab

Das wären die drei die ich jetzt so gefunden habe, natürlich können da auch bessere sein, hab nicht weiter geguckt im moment. THX schonmal 

Edit: Hab nochmal geguckt, das kam dabei raus..

Acer, »7740G-434G64MN«
http://www.schwab.de/Notebook-Acer-...CategoryName=sh11092216&PageType=1col&psize=S

Asus, »X70AB-TY027V«
http://www.schwab.de/Notebook-Asus-...CategoryName=sh11092216&PageType=1col&psize=S


----------



## Pixelplanet (16. März 2010)

warum genau suchst du eigentlich gezielt so große notebooks ?

wenn du das notebook sowieso nur an einem ort einsetzten willst hol dir lieber nen Rechner

wenn du auch mobil sein willst sind die notebook zu groß und zu schwer


des weiteren gekommst du im 15-16" format wesentlich mehr leistung fürs geld und gerade der prozessor der für bas company 2 sehr wichtig ist sollte schon einiges drauf haben


----------



## einrudelgurken (16. März 2010)

Muss das Notebook unbedingt, bei schwab gekauft werden und min 17" groß sein?
Sonst könnte ich dir das hier vorschlagen:
Notebooks ASUS X64JA-JX088V [Gamer-Edition 3.6]
Das möchte ich mir zur Zeit kaufen, und habe viel gutes davon gehört.
Hier hast du mal einen Vergleich aktueller Grakas: http://www.notebookcheck.com/Welche-Spiele-laufen-auf-Notebook-Grafikkarten-fluessig.13827.0.html
Musste dann einfach mal schauen, was du so im Book drin haben musst.

Edit:
Zu langsam


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2010)

Ja, überleg mal, wofür du den genau brauchst - für ab und an mal ne LAN oder so reicht ein 15 zöller - man sitzt da ja auch nah dran, d.h. das ist nicht so klein wie ein 15 zöller für einen Desktop-PC, der nen halben Meter von Dir wegsteht.

Ansonsten: ne 5650 / 5730 als Graka - was besseres ist in der Klasse zur Zeit nicht drin. Ein guter Dualcore dazu, mehr kann man da nicht erwarten. Als vergleich: ein PC mit ner 3870 oder 8800GT wäre schon ein gutes Stück besser...

zu den von Dir genannten: 
- das Asus und Acer mit nur ner 4570 sind zu schwach
- das Acer mit der AMD CPU ist bei der CPU nicht so gut
- das Acer mit der 240m ist o.k, aber... 
- das Acer mit der 5650 ist besser bei gleichem Preis


Alternativen, die nicht oder kaum schwächer als das Acer mit der 5650, aber preiswerter sind (auch bei Schwab):

15,4 Zoll 
Acer 5739G-734G50MN oder 5738G-664G50Mn => haben beide ne 4650, die ist kaum schwächer als eine 5650 und besser als eine 240m
Sony VPCEB1M1E/T oder VPCEB1S1E/WI mit jeweils einer 5650 (wobei bei Sony die Grakas oft etwas untertaktet sind)

17 Zoll: Acer Aspire 7736G-666G50Mn => ähnlich wie die zwei 15,4er, aber halt in 17 Zoll


----------



## rabit (17. März 2010)

Was ist mit dem ?
MSI GT660


----------



## kress (17. März 2010)

Das MSI GT660 liegt wohl mit Core i7 und gtx285m nicht in der gewünschten Preisklasse oder?


----------



## DeadyCool (17. März 2010)

Danke für die vielen antworten. 

Ich möchte gerne so einen großes weil es auch darum geht mit dem zuarbeiten und da hab ich nicht immer bock auf so einen kleinen zu gucken(okay, 10,1zoll das ist klein)! Bloß am normalen PC sitz ich auch mit 22Zoll und find das recht angenehm.

Aber ich werde euren rat mal befolgen und mir so einen "kleinen" Laptop angucken. 

Jedenfalls gefällt mir der Acer Aspire 7736G-666G50Mn ganz gut, kann man damit denn bc2 zocken?

PS: Was würde man denn für das Geld kriegen, mit kleineren bildschirm?? 

Achso, bei schwab soll der sein, weil ich da noch 10% bekomme  Da spar ich auch nochmal geld ^^


----------



## poiu (17. März 2010)

für ~1000€ kommt bald das hier 
News - Akoya X7811 - Medion zurück im Notebook-Gaming auf notebookjournal.de

Basis ist das MSI hier 

News - Akoya X7811 - Medion zurück im Notebook-Gaming auf notebookjournal.de


wenn HD4650 oder 5650 
Acer Aspire 5740G-434G64BN (LX.PMB02.295) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Acer Aspire 5740DG-434G64MN (LX.PRF02.102) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung R522 Aura P8700 Azura (NP-R522-JS03DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung R522 Aura T6400 Satin (NP-R522-FS03DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland sehr günstig und leistung ist OK


----------



## DeadyCool (17. März 2010)

Okay, hab gerade nochmal bisschen drüber nachgedacht. Es muss nicht bei schwab sein. Auf gut deutsch, sche** auf die 10% hauptsache die leistung stimmt! ^^


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2010)

Wegen Battlefield BC2: eine 5650 (was besseres kriegst Du aktuell wie gesagt eh nicht bis 1000€) schafft das zB mit einem i5-430m als CPU mit 37FPS auf "mittel": Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650

Die ist wie gesagt nicht mal so gut wie eine aktuell schon eher mäßige 8800GT, aber es reicht halt noch.

Was noch dazukommt: die größeren Notebooks haben ja nochmal ne höhere Auflösung, d.h. wenn es auf nem 15,4er mit vlt. ca. 1400x900 bei mittel mit 40FPS läuft, wird es mit nem 17,3er bei Full-HD vlt. nicht mehr flüssig gehen. Also auch das beachten.


----------



## DeadyCool (17. März 2010)

Okay, ich schwanke zwischen zwei LapTops.
Jetzt möchte ich eure meinung dazu hören.

ALTERNATE - NOTEBOOK - Notebook - Kaufberatung - Acer Aspire 7740G-434G64Bn

Interessant 
i5 prozessor eine hd5650 und 17,3 zoll
Test dazu habe ich nicht gefunden. Nur etliche Forumbeitrage, aber scheint ganz gut zu sein!


Notebook, Sony, »VPCEB1M1E/T«: Computerprodukte / Sony / Technik / Markenwelt - bei Schwab

Interessant
i3 prozessor, eine hd 5650

Was sagt ihr zu den beiden laptops?


----------



## Pixelplanet (17. März 2010)

also ich würde den Acer nehmen weil der prozessor besser ist 

wenn du allerdings mehr mobilität willst solltest du den Sony nehmen


----------



## DeadyCool (18. März 2010)

Moin,

habe gerade das neue Prospekt von dem MediMax in meiner Nähe. Dort gibt es einen Packard Bell Easynote TJ75-JO-077GE mit einer HD5750 512MB Vram, 500 GB festplatte, i5 Prozessor, 4GB Arbeitsspeicher, 15,6 Zoll, Bluray-Laufwerk + 3 BluRay Filme.

Oder einen Sony VPCEB1M1E/WI mit einer HD5650 1GB Speicher, 4GB Arbeitsspeicher, 500GB, i3 Prozessor, DVD DL Brenner mit 15,5 Zoll!

Beide kostet 699,00 Euro!

Welchem empfehlt ihr mir davon?? Bitte schnell antworten, danke!


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2010)

Auf jeden Fall das Sony. Das PB ist zwar vermutlich etwas schneller, aber das ist ein echter Billigst-Hersteller, was Du u.a. auch daran siehst, dass zum gleichen Preis sogar noch BluRay dabei ist. Bei Sony hast Du aber ne gute Qualität. und wenn mal was am Gerät ist, kann es bei PB böse aussehen, siehe auch hier im Forum den langen Thread zu Reklamtion bei notebooksbilliger.de, wo Kone sein PB zweimal in Reparatur hatte, ohne dass der Fehler von PB behoben wurde, im Gegenteil: es entstanden sogar Kratzer, die ihm nun vlt. Probleme bei der Rückabwicklung machen könnten, weil PB es nicht gewesen sein will...


----------



## einrudelgurken (20. März 2010)

einrudelgurken schrieb:


> Muss das Notebook unbedingt, bei schwab gekauft werden und min 17" groß sein?
> Sonst könnte ich dir das hier vorschlagen:
> Notebooks ASUS X64JA-JX088V [Gamer-Edition 3.6]
> Das möchte ich mir zur Zeit kaufen, und habe viel gutes davon gehört.
> ...


Ich zitiere mich gerne selber. 
Das Asus hat eine HD5730 und i5 Prozessor, und laut dem Graka Vergleich den ich dir da geschickt habe müsste BF BC 2 mit hohen detals flüssig laufen, aber da du ja "nur" BC 2 spielen möchtest, sollte das auf jeden Fall reichen.(fals ich mich irre bitte verbessern, bin ja auch nur ein Mensch)

Edt: Upps hab nur die erste Seite gelesen. 
Ich denke du solltest dann wenn du wllst das von Sony nehmen.


----------



## DeadyCool (21. März 2010)

Danke für die vielen antworten. Also MediMax war für den Popo! Die haben im Prospekt falsche details von diesem Notebook angegeben! 
Aber jetzt kommt es wieder da ich nicht aufgebe^^ MediaMarkt hat jetzt ein Prospekt rausgebracht. 
Ein Packard Bell i5-430M(799,-), 6GB Arbeitsspeicher, 500GB Festplatte, ATI Hd5650 mit 1gb. Sollte ja auch reichen, nach deinem vergleich, sollte es auf high auch flüssig laufen. Und es geht mir darum das ich BC2 in Mittel flüssig spielen kann! Weil Notebook wird dann sowieso nur mit genommen auf lan oder für ein wochenende zum Kumpel zum zocken darum gehts!

Und noch etwas, ich möchte das notebook schon hier in der Nähe kaufen, damit ich vor ort einen ansprechpartner habe. Da kann man dann mit seinem Problem direkt hin! 

Also danke nochmal und was sagt ihr zu dem Packard Bell??


----------



## psyphly (25. März 2010)

kleiner tipp! ich habe vor mein laptop (ca. 6 Monate alt) zu verkaufen. ich denke, es wird genau das sein was du brauchst 

Asus W90VP:
Intel core2quad Q9000 (4x 2.0 Ghz)
Mobility Radeon 4870X2 Crossfire (2 Grafikchips im Crossfire Verbund mit jeweils 512MB Ram)
6GB Ram DDR2 800
640GB HDD
18,4" Display

Keine Kratzer oder Gebrauchsspuren, Akku noch nicht genutzt. Neupreis waren 2300€, ich verkaufe es für 1200€. Bei interesse PM

http://www.laptopreviews.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/37975xcitefun-asus-w90-laptop.jpg


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2010)

DeadyCool schrieb:


> Also danke nochmal und was sagt ihr zu dem Packard Bell??


 PB is ne billigfirma - WENN da was nicht stimmt, hast Du ggf. die Arschkarte. Kone (siehe hier im Forum) hatte da auch nur Ärger, 2 mal in Reparatur, aber der Fehler war immer noch da.

Leistungsmäßig aber wär es völlig o.k.

Ne 5650 reicht grad so für BF BC2 auf mittel, siehe hier die erste Spielebenchmark: Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650

Das Problem is halt, dass die Läden gute Books oft viel zu teuer haben, bei der preisklasse 500-1000€ sind es gern mal 100-200€ mehr als online, AUSSER es is ein aktuelles Prospektangebot.


----------

